# Joker Origins-Film in Arbeit - ohne Jared Leto



## ChristopherScholz (23. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker Origins-Film in Arbeit - ohne Jared Leto* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker Origins-Film in Arbeit - ohne Jared Leto*


----------



## SpieleKing (23. August 2017)

Eine nicht nachvollziehbare Entscheidung, Leto hat ihn super gespielt!!! Auf sein Misst ist der Schnitt und das Drehbuch nicht gewachsen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. August 2017)

Gut so. Für mich war Leto in Suicide Squad ein Totalausfall. Sorry das zu sagen. Kein Vergleich zu Heth Ledger.


----------



## Promego (23. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gut so. Für mich war Leto in Suicide Squad ein Totalausfall. Sorry das zu sagen. Kein Vergleich zu Heth Ledger.



Für mich war sogar der ganze Film ein Totalausfall. Das einzig Geile an dem Film war Harley's Arsch, leider.


----------



## Exar-K (24. August 2017)

Wenn es die Originstory vom Joker werden soll, wäre eh weder die Interpretation von Leto, noch die von Ledger zu gebrauchen.
Die waren beide ganz weit weg von der Vorlage.


----------

